# First Orbea - 2003 Mitis



## leon2982 (May 20, 2007)

Just got this off eBay for $325. I'm going to install a SRAM Rival group. Planning on using this in some mass-start races later in the year.
View attachment 159555


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

GREAT DEAL! My wife has an '04 or '05 Mitis Dama. She likes it a lot and gets a lot of compliments when on group rides. Enjoy it and throw up some pics when the build is complete.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*That's a 2006*

congrats on your purchase!!  Don't forget to post pics of the completed project. Your frameset is actually a 2006 (Paint Job). Mitis in 2003 have a noticably different scheme.

Nontheless... awesome!

Joe


----------

